# Test Results..dont know whether to smile or cry



## holly27 (Sep 3, 2013)

Can someone please please help me. I dont know what I'm supposed to do - I still dont feel any closer to getting any answers. I was so sure something/anything would come up.

I've just received the following test results:

Protein C normal
Protein S normal
Homocystein normal
lupus negative
anti thromb 3 normal
anti card IGM normal
anti card IGG normal
Factor 5 nope
mthfr 677 nope
mthfr 1298 *hetero* Dr. seems to think I need blood thinning during pregnancy, but this seems to be normal from what I've read?? Not associated with miscarriage.

My TSH levels came back at 3.6 which I knew was normal but wanted to get down to 1-2. I knew the Dr would roll her eyes at me(which she did) so I was able to get hold of the thyroxine meds just in case but wanted to wait until I got my anti tpo results before taking which I did today and very very low at 13.

I emailed my hospital with tsh levels as I got them back first and he said to get it regulated before starting new ivf. But now I dont know if I should being as my anti tpo is so low

Please help 

Holly


----------



## holly27 (Sep 3, 2013)

138 views   c'mon ladies please help me, as no one been told they have this mthfr thingy ma jig? I tried it in the search box but not many threads.


----------



## Riley12 (Aug 12, 2013)

Agate would be able to help you I'm sure x


----------



## vickster_77 (Oct 18, 2011)

As Riley said you might be better posting on this board where Agate will see it x

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=52.0


----------



## holly27 (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks ladies - will do!  

Holly


----------



## hoping&amp;praying (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi Holly,

Just seen your message. I got diagnosed with MTHFR last month. I had a clotting screen due a previous blood clot. As I have never been pregnant before the doctor said it wouldn't have played a factor in me not conceiving so far - only if I had had a previous miscarriage. I don't know which strain you have, but I have been prescribed a super-high (5mg) dose of Folic Acid for life (regardless of whether I was trying ttc or not) as supposedly Folic Acid counteracts the enzyme that causes blood clots. I have also been told I will prob need to go on blood thinners if I ever were to get pregnant. I am also on Thyroxine. I have been on my Folic Acid for 3 weeks now - I have read it will take 7 weeks to have an affect on my enzyme levels. Just hoping this does the trick. Good luck! xxx p.s. - the doc said MTHFR is actually really common - around 1 in 10 people have it, but as they have prob never been tested are not aware of it. x


----------

